
AWS IAM basics: Identity-based, and Resource-based policies - sashee
https://advancedweb.hu/aws-iam-basics-identity-based-and-resource-based-policies/
======
dastx
I am to this day extremely impressed by the level of granularity of
permissions that AWS IAM provides. Having worked with GCP, while their
offering is good enough, it comes no where near as powerful as AWS' offering.

Hats off to the AWS engineers.

